

Ask HN: Anyone else play Magic: The Gathering? - staunch

I'm just curious. I played pretty seriously from 1995-1998 or so and recently started playing casually again. It's one of those few things that's as fun as nostalgia convinced me it was. Magic and Quake1 (CA/RA/CTF) both hold up 10+ years later.<p>I know it's died down a lot since its heyday, but with all the geeks we have here surely some play? What do you play? Written any code for it I can use?<p>A friend of mine and I have been dabbling with creating our own web based (simple) player for it, since we're too cheap to pay full retail price for digital cards (that can't be redeemed!) with The Official Magic Online. I've checked out Magic Workstation, which seems bloated/lame and doesn't work under Linux or Mac.
======
cdr
I'm pretty involved with the tournament operation side of Magic - it hasn't
died down, it's done pretty much nothing but grow. It's always bigger than it
ever has been.

Magic Online is actually quite worthwhile, especially if you don't have much
access to physical Magic. You _can_ redeem.

Magic Workstation hasn't been actively developed in years, but you _can_ get
it to work on linux with Wine (and probably OSX too).

~~~
anatoli
I agree with this... I just got back into it recently and MtG is pretty much
growing and growing. It seems like the 360 Planeswalkers game also gave it a
nice boost.

Actually, I'm planning to do some pretty involved development related to card
games which is why I got back into it in the first place, but I don't have
anything to share yet.

------
iterationx
<http://mtgrares.blogspot.com/2007/09/mtg-forge-20.html> is an mtg ai project,
unfortunately it doesn't have fireball or ivory tower for some reason :(
Firemox and incantus are the major projects i'm aware of. Personally, I like
playing multiplayer.

------
rms
I certainly played. I also played online (7 or 8 years ago?) with
<http://www.magic-league.com/>.

Looks like the programs to play online are <http://www.magicworkstation.com/>
or Apprentice: <http://www.magic-league.com/download/apprentice.php>

------
andyjdavis
Played a fair bit at highschool. That was before this Interweb business came
to town so have never played online. Still have a box of cards in a storage
container back home.

------
kenver
I used to play. I've got some good memories of playing on Monday nights after
school, at the pub I shouldn't have been allowed into!

------
noodle
no, although i also used to play a while ago, ending around 2000 or so. won a
JSS in my prime.

